# Samsung UA32EH5000R vs LG 32LS4600



## bad_till_bones (Nov 4, 2012)

Getting both of them in almost same price +-500 INR.

But the confusion is, which one to go for?

Suggest me guys!  Thanks.

Some comparisons would be great....

Can someone please reply to the above query.

Secondly, the LG piece has IPS panel & the Samsung one has S-PVA; which is the major part of my confusion!


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 4, 2012)

32EH5000 is available for 32k or less.And it is the best option in that price bracket.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 4, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> 32EH5000 is available for 32k or less.And it is the best option in that price bracket.



Thnx mate!

N what about the IPS panel that LG uses & the S-PVA used by the Samsung?  Does it really make some huge difference?


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 5, 2012)

Technically IPS panel is better, but in real life the case is not same everywhere.
The panels used by samsung are much better.Go for it without any thought.


----------



## Baker (Nov 5, 2012)

i may be wrong here , when am going through the specs of E500R , i can see only one AV input....  this will be a problem if you are using DTH connection as well Hometheatre system together , which i am facing right now with my LG


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 5, 2012)

Baker said:


> i may be wrong here , when am going through the specs of E500R , i can see only one AV input....  this will be a problem if you are using DTH connection as well Hometheatre system together , which i am facing right now with my LG


Well I m not aware about that.
But are you sure about it?


----------



## Baker (Nov 5, 2012)

from the specs and image i can see only one AV i/p...


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, bad_till_bones...
You may go for LG, if you wanna watch 3D effortlessly... For other thingies, Samsung!
Well, if you wanna watch something over HDMI, not Samsung for sure.. As @Baker said( I believe him), that he saw only an AV port... I am not sure of it


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 5, 2012)

I can't say much about the Samsung model, but I will comment on the 32LS4600.

Straight to the point, this is a great basic TV.  You won't get any 3D or Smart TV functions, but nonetheless, the quality of this TV is excellent.  In basic TVs such as this, you only have one thing to consider -- the picture quality.  I can attest that the picture quality of the LS4600 is surperb, and you won't regret it if you eventually end up buying it.

If you have any other questions about this TV, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Baker (Nov 5, 2012)

only one AV i/p check the reviews
Samsung UA32EH5000R LED 32 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## V2IBH2V (Nov 5, 2012)

Oops, my bad! I read LS4600 as LM6400...


----------



## Minion (Nov 5, 2012)

bad_till_bones said:


> Getting both of them in almost same price +-500 INR.
> 
> But the confusion is, which one to go for?
> 
> ...



Samsung is doing panel lottery So you may get AMVA,SPVA or MVA panel  
if version no is 
AS-01,02 then you are getting AMVA panel made by AOU optonics
CH-01,02 MVA panel panel made by CHE MEI
AH-01,02 MVA panel made by Sharp
TH-01,02 S-PVA panel made by samsung

Out of these three SPVA Panel are better.Has more contrast and black level.While if you go with Sony from CX model you will definitely going to get a SPVA panel.

Between IPS and SPVA IPS may have wide viewing angle but don't have very good contrast and black levels.

Take a look at Sony 32EX310 too.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 5, 2012)

Baker said:


> i may be wrong here , when am going through the specs of E500R , i can see only one AV input....  this will be a problem if you are using DTH connection as well Hometheatre system together , which i am facing right now with my LG



You mean I won't be ale to connect the DTH connection?  or you are mean I won't be able to connect DTH & the hometheatre together????

Can someone clear this please!


----------



## Baker (Nov 6, 2012)

bad_till_bones said:


> You mean I won't be ale to connect the DTH connection?  or you are mean I won't be able to connect DTH & the hometheatre together????
> 
> Can someone clear this please!



you can not connect together.....


----------



## sumit05 (Nov 6, 2012)

Minion said:


> Samsung is doing panel lottery So you may get AMVA,SPVA or MVA panel
> if version no is
> AS-01,02 then you are getting AMVA panel made by AOU optonics
> CH-01,02 MVA panel panel made by CHE MEI
> ...



I have Samsung UA32EH5000R & my version no is TH-02 (S-PVA Panel )


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ You are then lucky boy.



bad_till_bones said:


> You mean I won't be ale to connect the DTH connection?  or you are mean I won't be able to connect DTH & the hometheatre together????
> 
> Can someone clear this please!



EH5000 comes with two HDMI port So no problem in connecting DTH and home theatre.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 6, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^ You are then lucky boy.
> 
> 
> 
> EH5000 comes with two HDMI port So no problem in connecting DTH and home theatre.




I have a normal Videocon D2H SD setup box that connects with that Red,Yellow & White cable.  Hope that would connect?  Pls confirm.


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, you can connect your DTH with component available in Samsung 32EH5000

bad_till_bones,You should look at Sony 32EX310 very good Image quality and is available for almost same price as samsung 32Eh5000.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok. Thanks!

But mate, I am still confused btw the two sets!


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2012)

which two?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 6, 2012)

Minion said:


> Yes, you can connect your DTH with component available in Samsung 32EH5000
> 
> bad_till_bones,You should look at Sony 32EX310 very good Image quality and is available for almost same price as samsung 32Eh5000.



Is that set FULL HD too?

And pls provide the product link....


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2012)

Can you tell me your primary usage?will you use it to connect it to PC?what is your viewing distance?


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 6, 2012)

Would not be connecting it to a PC.  Only for television viewing.  And the distance would be around 8 feet to 10 feet.... Max 12 feet


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2012)

For that much distance you will not find any difference between HD and Full HD.Resolution alone is not a measure of picture quality it depends on lots of factor like processing engine and black levels.
Resolution is similar to megapixel in digital camera.
Sony 32EX310
LINK
*archive.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/article.jsp?article_id=116021&cat_id=898


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 6, 2012)

Can you give me the link for the Sony set that you are referring to?


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2012)

Official website link
KLV-32EX310 : EX310 Series : BRAVIA


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion mate!

But I have already made up my mind for a Full HD one.  Can you suggest me which one to choose from the two sets I have listed?


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2012)

Go with Samsung 32Eh5000 then.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 6, 2012)

Thnx buddy! Cheers.


----------



## Minion (Nov 6, 2012)

^^Post a small review after getting your HDTV.

One more thing make sure you get a TH or AH version.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 6, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^Post a small review after getting your HDTV.
> 
> One more thing make sure you get a TH or AH version.



_I would prefer S-PVA panel, but how should I check it?  _


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 7, 2012)

Ya let me know too.
I may buy one in a day or two


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2012)

You will find version no. on tv packaging look for TSXX,THXX
here XX means 01,02 etc.
Just check first two letters in version no. if you see version no. starting from TS or TH it is a S-PVA panel made by Samsung.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 7, 2012)

Minion said:


> You will find version no. on tv packaging look for TSXX,THXX
> here XX means 01,02 etc.
> Just check first two letters in version no. if you see version no. starting from TS or TH it is a S-PVA panel made by Samsung.



Thanks mate!

N just to re-confirm, these S-PVA panel would be the best one to have.... rite?


----------



## Baker (Nov 7, 2012)

bad_till_bones said:


> I have a normal Videocon D2H SD setup box that connects with that Red,Yellow & White cable.  Hope that would connect?  Pls confirm.



yest that would connect , but if u have any other device such as Hometheatre or ps2 or any thing else that need AV input you can not use it together..


----------



## Minion (Nov 7, 2012)

bad_till_bones said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> N just to re-confirm, these S-PVA panel would be the best one to have.... rite?



Its the best in VA panels.


----------



## darkslayer (Nov 7, 2012)

i just bought samsung UA40EH5000 2 days back.
will someone please let me know how should i check the versions CH-01,02 AH-01,02 TH-01,02??
i dont know where to check
please do reply


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 8, 2012)

darkslayer said:


> i just bought samsung UA40EH5000 2 days back.
> will someone please let me know how should i check the versions CH-01,02 AH-01,02 TH-01,02??
> i dont know where to check
> please do reply



As stated by Minion above - 

You will find version number on TV packaging box - 

If version no is -

AS-01,02 - AMVA panel made by AOU optonics
CH-01,02 - MVA panel panel made by CHE MEI
AH-01,02 - MVA panel made by Sharp
TS or TH-01,02 - S-PVA panel made by Samsung

The last one is the best!


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is also imp. piece of information on LCD & LEDs.LCD v/s LED - LG v/s Samsung v/s Sony Which is the Best


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 10, 2012)

This is how we can check the panels - 

*1. Without opening the BOX - *

We can find the version number and the type of panel corresponding to it:

SS 01, 02, 03, 04 or SQ 01, 02, 03, 04 -> S-PVA from Samsung
CN 01, 02 -> S-MVA from CMO
BN 01, 02, 05, 06, 07 -> S-MVA from CMO
АА 01, 02, 03, 04 or АC 02, 04 -> A-MVA from AUO
AC 02 -> New panel A-MVA3 from AUO

=====================

*2. After opening the BOX -*

Firstly, you enter the SERVICE menu. 

Switch off the TV; let the main power ON. Now press these buttons in the mentioned sequence - Info > Menu > Mute > Power. Now look for the "Type" line -

It would be something like this - *32A1AF0L*

32 — screen size in inches
A — panel manufacturer (A = Samsung; D = CMO; L = AUO; I = CPT)
1 — frequency (6 = 50/60 Hz; 1 = 100/120 Hz; 2 = 200/240 Hz)
U — panel (A = Anti Glare; T = TN; U = Ultra Clear)
F — resolution (F = Full HD; H = HD; U = UD)
0 — 1st, 2nd panel and so on (1st = 0; 2nd = 1 ...)
C — backlight unit (C = CCFL; L = LED; E = Edge LED)

Now, finally about the Panel Quality - Spva>Amva>Smva

-------

Now, the worse part is, the box package Version checking is not a 100% sure method. And the second method, (although 100% sure thing) is not possible without opening the box. And that dealers don't allow!


Between, just because of this panel lottery system by Samsung; I am getting inclined to *SONY KLV-32EX330* - KLV-32EX330 : EX330 Series : BRAVIA


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Nov 13, 2012)

I think we cannot challenge the superiority of IPS panel; which along with passive 3D technology give LG a slight edge over Samsung. Its LG 32LS4600 model thus scores over Samsung UA32EH5000R, despite some people's obsession with brand. Read more about IPS panel here: LCD types: TN vs. VA vs. IPS - Feature - TVs - CNET Asia


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 13, 2012)

No doubt that technically IPS Panels are better but if you compare the samsung panels then you will find that they deliver better PQ, likewise sony also doesn't have IPS panels but still they are quite good, but they have one issues they doesn't play all video formats so people don't buy it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 13, 2012)

^

IPS panels are NOT superior. In fact they are worse as IPS panel TVs have sub par black levels and contrast ratio. You can compare yourself in Croma or other multi brand showrooms


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 13, 2012)

bad_till_bones said:


> As stated by Minion above -
> 
> You will find version number on TV packaging box -
> 
> ...





bad_till_bones said:


> This is how we can check the panels -
> 
> *1. Without opening the BOX - *
> 
> ...



Please tell me now which case is to be considered????
As both of you guys have mentioned different series.



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> IPS panels are NOT superior. In fact they are worse as IPS panel TVs have sub par black levels and contrast ratio. You can compare yourself in Croma or other multi brand showrooms



Bro I already know that but on many websites and so called tech guys say that IPS panels are better but in reality they are not.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 13, 2012)

^

Yes that's true. Actually IPS is best for monitors and those articles are about monitors not TVs.


----------



## pratik385 (Nov 13, 2012)

(URGENT)Hey guys m confused between Samsung 32eh5000 and Philips 32pfl6577 DDB Technology side by side comparison Philips colors really pops out and looks impressive sounds is gr8 btw used tatasky hd for cocomparison....pls suggest which is good or any thing else....


----------



## bad_till_bones (Nov 14, 2012)

pratik385 said:


> (URGENT)Hey guys m confused between Samsung 32eh5000 and Philips 32pfl6577 DDB Technology side by side comparison Philips colors really pops out and looks impressive sounds is gr8 btw used tatasky hd for cocomparison....pls suggest which is good or any thing else....



Don't want to confuse you further!  Go for Sony EX330.  

But, don't take a chance with Samsung!  You never know which panel you will get....



aroraanant said:


> Please tell me now which case is to be considered????
> As both of you guys have mentioned different series.



The only thing you can trust on is - 

Firstly, you enter the SERVICE menu by switching off the TV; let the main power ON. Now press these buttons in the mentioned sequence - Info > Menu > Mute > Power. Now look for the "Type" line -

It would be something like this - 32A1AF0L

32 — screen size in inches
A — panel manufacturer (A = Samsung; D = CMO; L = AUO; I = CPT)
1 — frequency (6 = 50/60 Hz; 1 = 100/120 Hz; 2 = 200/240 Hz)
U — panel (A = Anti Glare; T = TN; U = Ultra Clear)
F — resolution (F = Full HD; H = HD; U = UD)
0 — 1st, 2nd panel and so on (1st = 0; 2nd = 1 ...)
C — backlight unit (C = CCFL; L = LED; E = Edge LED)


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Samsung leadership in mobiles and tablets do not automatically translate into 3D TV technology superiority. You cannot ignore or belittle the wider angle view that 32LS4600 offers. Even tablet manufacturing companies sans Samsung are switching to IPS panel which shows a vote of confidence in the likes of LG. Check out this page: Tablets with the best screens | Android Atlas - CNET Reviews For Indian consumer pricing is a big factor and who wants to pay more for a same feature TV irrespective of the brand name.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 14, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> IPS panels are NOT superior. In fact they are worse as IPS panel TVs have sub par black levels and contrast ratio. You can compare yourself in Croma or other multi brand showrooms



I would have to argue that it depends entirely on preferences.  Allow me to explain.  For the most part, yes, VA panels have better black levels and such; however, IPS panels definitely have the edge on color accuracy.  It is true that most people will look at black levels and contrast ratios as the "most" important component of what determines picture quality, but due to this, they tend to forget that color accuracy is very important as well.  I believe the reason for this is because it's easier to see differences in luminosity as opposed to seeing minute differences in color.  But if you were to compare the a VA panel and IPS panel side by side after they've both been professionally calibrated, then I suspect that many people may have second thoughts about which they believe to have superior picture quality.

Also, keep in mind that even if two companies use the same VA panel, the image processors will be different -- and how well the image processing is done will also affect the picture quality a great deal.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 14, 2012)

bad_till_bones said:


> The only thing you can trust on is -
> 
> Firstly, you enter the SERVICE menu by switching off the TV; let the main power ON. Now press these buttons in the mentioned sequence - Info > Menu > Mute > Power. Now look for the "Type" line -
> 
> ...


But for that we have to open the box, I want to confirm the same but without opening the box.



> Also, keep in mind that even if two companies use the same VA panel, the image processors will be different -- and how well the image processing is done will also affect the picture quality a great deal.


This is the truth, but many people are unaware of it.


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 14, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> I would have to argue that it depends entirely on preferences.  Allow me to explain.  For the most part, yes, VA panels have better black levels and such; however, IPS panels definitely have the edge on color accuracy.  It is true that most people will look at black levels and contrast ratios as the "most" important component of what determines picture quality, but due to this, they tend to forget that color accuracy is very important as well.  I believe the reason for this is because it's easier to see differences in luminosity as opposed to seeing minute differences in color.  But if you were to compare the a VA panel and IPS panel side by side after they've both been professionally calibrated, then I suspect that many people may have second thoughts about which they believe to have superior picture quality.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that even if two companies use the same VA panel, the image processors will be different -- and how well the image processing is done will also affect the picture quality a great deal.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!




Well I am only talking about TVs and 2012 TVs at that. I think anybody can to Croma and other multi brand outlets and see for themselves who has better PQ. I have nothing against LG, but I've demoed the entire 2012 LG lineup and none impressed me with 2D PQ. All the models have poor black levels which really takes away the depth from the picture. 

And color accuracy superiority doesn't hold true for TVs. There are public info on color accuracy from all review sites and it's VA panel sets that sit on top not IPS panel TVs (be it LG or Panasonic or any other manufacturer that use IPS panels)

Hope the 2013 lineup will be better.

@aroraanant

You cannot find panel type without opening the box. Going to service menu is the ONLY option.


----------



## Minion (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ Thats true.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 20, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Well I am only talking about TVs and 2012 TVs at that. I think anybody can to Croma and other multi brand outlets and see for themselves who has better PQ. I have nothing against LG, but I've demoed the entire 2012 LG lineup and none impressed me with 2D PQ. All the models have poor black levels which really takes away the depth from the picture.
> 
> And color accuracy superiority doesn't hold true for TVs. There are public info on color accuracy from all review sites and it's VA panel sets that sit on top not IPS panel TVs (be it LG or Panasonic or any other manufacturer that use IPS panels)
> 
> ...



Well, all I can say to that is that I'm sorry that the current line up of LG TVs disappoints you!  However, I would have to argue that reviews are very subjective.  For example, take a look at this review by CNET Asia.  According to this review, the blacks are very inky and the color reproduction is excellent -- what more could you want from a TV?  On the other hand, I do agree that I have also seen reviews that seem to think LG TVs are sub-par.  So if you have seen the TVs yourself, and you are unimpressed, I hope next year's line up will be better for you!  Hold out for the LG OLED TV!

I do want to reiterate, however, that while blacks are very important, they are not THE most important factor.  Because if blacks were that important, everyone would just be buying plasma TVs, and no one would even look at LED TVs!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 20, 2012)

My disappointment is also down to the fact that LG is capable of producing some top notch sets like it did with the LEX8, LHX9500 etc. Those were excellent sets and perhaps amongst the best Televisions ever made 

Sadly nothing in this year's line up comes close to such awesome TVs.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 26, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> My disappointment is also down to the fact that LG is capable of producing some top notch sets like it did with the LEX8, LHX9500 etc. Those were excellent sets and perhaps amongst the best Televisions ever made
> 
> Sadly nothing in this year's line up comes close to such awesome TVs.



How about the new 84LM9600 that recently launched in India?  I dare say it's pretty awesome!  LG 84LM9600 ULTRA HIGH DEFINITION CINEMA 3D SMART TV - World

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 26, 2012)

^

Well that TV is awesome no doubt .


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 26, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Well that TV is awesome no doubt .



If anyone ever wondered why we are born with two kidneys, well, this is it!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## manuvaidya (Nov 26, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> If anyone ever wondered why we are born with two kidneys, well, this is it!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!


i am sorry... i didnt get you... could you pls make me understand what u just said ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 27, 2012)

^

He meant we have two kidneys so we could sell one to buy that 84 inch 4k LG TV. ( It was a joke, of course!)


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> If anyone ever wondered why we are born with two kidneys, well, this is it!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Lolzz,,,,great point Sherlock..
Are you going to do the same?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Lolzz,,,,great point Sherlock..
> Are you going to do the same?



Personally, I am hoping that LG will send me a TV, so I can review it.  If not, some serious thinking needs to be done.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Personally, I am hoping that LG will send me a TV, so I can review it.  If not, some serious thinking needs to be done.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Quite shocking to know that you don't have a LG TV with you...


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Quite shocking to know that you don't have a LG TV with you...



Oh, I do.  I meant that I hope LG sends me the 84LM9600!  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## eduku (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for a 32 inch Full HD LED television (with DLNA and 3D capabilities if possible and CMR >=100) but without smart features.
What is the difference between EDGE LED and DIRECT LED? Does the former have better picture quality or just lower power consumption?? 
I am open to SONY, SAMSUNG, LG, PANASONIC, PHILIPS and TOSHIBA (in decreasing order of preference) only.
I have done some researching and have come up with a few models that I am considering.
My budget is 35-40K (max).

1. SAMSUNG
         i)    UA32EH6030R @ MRP 45K    (my favourite at the moment because of its 3D capabilities)
                   ii)    UA32EH5000R @ MRP 35K

2. LG
              i)    32LS4600      @ MRP 43.9K
                  ii)    32LV3500      @ MRP 40K

               (Both these LG Models seem to have exactly the same specs and features, so what is the difference between the two??)

3. SONY            KDL-32 EX650 @ MRP 47.9K (though I think that this is beyond my budget) 

4. Panasonic      TH-L32E5D

What is your opinion about these models?
Are there any other models that I should be considering apart from the ones mentioned above??
Any kind of help will always be highly appreciated!
Thanks a lot Guys!!!


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 16, 2012)

32EH5000 is retailing for 33k and EH6030 is for 37k, thats the maximum price one should pay, it is known as the SRP, bargaining can be done on these prices too.
Dump all and get Samsung 32ES5600 if you don't want to go for a 3D as according to me getting a 3D TV is waste of money but thats my personal thinking.


----------



## eduku (Dec 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> 32EH5000 is retailing for 33k and EH6030 is for 37k, thats the maximum price one should pay, it is known as the SRP, bargaining can be done on these prices too.
> Dump all and get Samsung 32ES5600 if you don't want to go for a 3D as according to me getting a 3D TV is waste of money but thats my personal thinking.



Thanks man!

But what exactly did you mean by "SRP" ??

Can you please give me some idea of the prices of the TV's of the other companies, namely LG, Sony and Panasonic, if possible?? 

PS. I know that I will rarely use 3D but when you think about it that if for 4-5 K more you get a 3D TV instead of a 2D that also comes with 2 free 3D glasses, then I think that its a good idea to go for it!!  

And what is your opinion about PQ of Samsung vs Lg vs Sony vs Panasonic vs Philips LED TV's that come within 40K ??

Thanks again man, really appreciate your help!!


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 16, 2012)

Panasonic stands no where and even Philips is not that good.
Lg is good in 3D TV Segment.
Sony is good but it doesn't plays much format(specially mkv format is not supported) and that is a big pain to me.
So now left is Samsung, in that EH5000 is a cheap and good option and EH6030 is the cheapest 3D TV I think, and we compare both of these two only then obviously EH6030 is good as it has got a 3D feature and cost just 3-4k more. But if we see ES5600 then technically it is a very good TV, and during diwali time there was a very good offer going on, during that time it was retailing for 39k with 51 movie pack+ WiFi Dongle+ Skype Camera so that was a very good deal, the it is retailing for 42k and Skype camera is not there too(Though not sure of the scheme and prices right now)  but it can be easily bought for 40k or less anyday if you are good at bargaining.


----------



## eduku (Dec 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Panasonic stands no where and even Philips is not that good.
> Lg is good in 3D TV Segment.
> Sony is good but it doesn't plays much format(specially mkv format is not supported) and that is a big pain to me.
> So now left is Samsung, in that EH5000 is a cheap and good option and EH6030 is the cheapest 3D TV I think, and we compare both of these two only then obviously EH6030 is good as it has got a 3D feature and cost just 3-4k more. But if we see ES5600 then technically it is a very good TV, and during diwali time there was a very good offer going on, during that time it was retailing for 39k with 51 movie pack+ WiFi Dongle+ Skype Camera so that was a very good deal, the it is retailing for 42k and Skype camera is not there too(Though not sure of the scheme and prices right now)  but it can be easily bought for 40k or less anyday if you are good at bargaining.



Thanks again man, but could you explain what SRP means??
And can I get the EH6030R for 37K now??


----------



## randomuser111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well Philips is actually better than Samsung and LG, maybe even better than Sony in that range. Panasonic is on par with LG.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 16, 2012)

SRP I think means Samsung Retail price, means Samsung Stores or any store can't sell it higher and even lower than that price, the billing will be of 37k only but bargaining still can be done as there is a lot of margin on these, you can get it for 35k easily if you bargain properly.Remember the the if the dealer is selling the same to you for 35k, most probably the the amount papers will be 37k


----------



## Minion (Dec 16, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Panasonic stands no where and even Philips is not that good.



Philips is very good mate.audition it yourself you will know what i am talking about.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 16, 2012)

I have auditioned Panasonic models and have seen a couple of philips sets too but I haven't auditioned Philips new range, if you people say then I will surely audition them and will update my knowledge 

@eduku- If Flipkart is offering delivery of LED TVs at your place then they are offering the old Samsung 32D5900 at a very good price i.e. 35.5k only, believe me that set is really very good(though it is an old model).


----------



## passionp.garg (Dec 27, 2012)

eduku said:


> Hi, I am looking for a 32 inch Full HD LED television (with DLNA and 3D capabilities if possible and CMR >=100) but without smart features.
> What is the difference between EDGE LED and DIRECT LED? Does the former have better picture quality or just lower power consumption??
> I am open to SONY, SAMSUNG, LG, PANASONIC, PHILIPS and TOSHIBA (in decreasing order of preference) only.
> I have done some researching and have come up with a few models that I am considering.
> ...



I was looking to buy a 32 LED and after extensive research I was able to find samsung UA32EH5300 with SVPA panel. Its a great TV with all smart functions and Full HD and surprisingly at a lesser price of 32eh5000. Only @ 29k. Great Deallll. 

Initially I shortlisted 32EH5000 with FHD and 32EH4500 with Smart functiion but 32EH5300 is combination of both at a dirt cheap price.


----------

